# Name of this piece?



## KillerKiwiFruit

Hello,

I was in Corfu around 2 weeks ago and attended the fantastic Varkarola festival. They played a piece of music throughout which I thought I recognised and I have a feeling it may be from a film (I apologise if not and I've posted in the wrong area!).

Here is a rather bad clip from the festival but the music is still audible:






If anyone knows the name of the piece could they please let me know as I've been searching for it for the past week!

Thanks,


----------



## ptr

Says Evánghelos Odysséas Papathanassíou aka *Vangelis* if You click the more info tag with the video! And my wildest guess is that You wont get closer then that, I Remotely recognize it as the sound track to the film; *1492* (Conquest of Paradise), but I could be wrong...






/ptr


----------



## KillerKiwiFruit

Thank you for your lightning quick response!

They actually played 'Chariots of Fire' during the firework display at the end (after setting a raft on fire whilst reenacting the shipwreck of Odysseus). Perhaps I should've searched there in the first place given that it has that sound written all over it.

I shall have to check out the film *1492*, unless of course you can confirm that it's not worth the effort!

Thank you again


----------



## ptr

KillerKiwiFruit said:


> I shall have to check out the film *1492*, unless of course you can confirm that it's not worth the effort!


It is well worth the effort if You dig Vangelis and/or historical costume dramas, or sea based action! 

/ptr


----------

